# Choosing a HVLP turbine spray unit



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I make mostly smaller items like jewelry boxes, drawer boxes and sometimes a vanity cabinet.

I have to make all new drawer boxes for my kitchen (about 15 drawers) and it would seem that the time to get a spray unit is at hand.

I've looked on line for reviews. The Fuji 2903-T70 Mini-Mite 3 PLATINUM - T70 HVLP Spray System @ $517.00 is a reasonable buy.

https://www.amazon.com/Fuji-2903-T70-Mini-Mite-PLATINUM-System/dp/B00D4NPMKI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476212089&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Fuji+2903-T70+Mini-Mite+3+PLATINUM+-+T70+HVLP+Spray+System

But I've been recommended to the Sprayfine A401 4-Stage Turbine HVLP Spray System @ $591.98

https://www.amazon.com/Sprayfine-4-Stage-Turbine-Spray-System/dp/B00GAFDOXO/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1476211963&sr=8-23&keywords=hvlp+spray+system

I can find almost nothing written about the Sprayfine unit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Those are professional units, I would think a bit of overkill, perhaps?

A lot of people on this site swear by the Earlex unit, which is less than half the price of those two.

I own the Rockler/HFT HVLP system, that I bought for less than $100. I use it all the time for DIY projects as well as small jobs for customers. It has it's quirks, but can't be beat for the price.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Harbor Freight sells that same unit as Rockler so you can see it in person if you need too. I bought the HF one and it does fine for me. It does have its quirks, as said, but I think it's a good first buy for a sprayer, especially if you don't see using it constantly. I look at the Fujis every now and then but can't justify the price for the amount of time and quantity that I would be using it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Earlex 5500, I love it. It would be more than adequate for your needs.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Drawer boxes are not always finished, although I much prefer them to be. I have had good luck brushing on a couple of coats of good quality polyurethane on drawer boxes. Unless you are using them to improve your finishing skills I see no advantage to getting fussy about the finish on drawer boxes.

OTOH, drawer fronts, doors, and face frames turn out much better for me if I spray.

Charles Neil has posted a few times that an Earlex 5500 is probably the minimum you want for finishing woodworking projects. "Clear" finishes are easy to spray. Even General Finishes pigmented poly. Heftier sprayers will be able to spray heavier materials such as primers and to some extent interior paints. I have heard that heftier sprayers are able to achieve finer atomization of the finish which can give you a more mirror-like result, but that was from a guy that repairs and/or builds violins.

If you are getting the sprayer for one project, even a big project like a whole kitchen, a low end unit is likely to work out just fine. If you intend to routinely spray finishes then I suspect you'll be happier over the years with a better unit such as the ones you've identified.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The Fuji unit sells for $620 on my Amazon, not sure where you can find it for $517. I looked for months. I just bought the earlex 6300 (similar to the 3 stage Fuji) for $449 on sale from Rockler (or through Amazon).

https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV6003PUS-Spray-Sprayer-Pressure/dp/B00JRE163K


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

While I can't comment on those two models. After you purchase, I'd ditch the siphon cup. buy the 3M pps pressure cup and liners (assuming your gun will have the pressure outlet on the side of the gun).

So much better and when you're done chuck the cup. Been using it now for years. Can't imagine spraying any other way. I have the small which is use most of the time and the big one for those big cases. Upside down spraying no problem! Good luck.

http://www.paintboothstuff.com/3m-pps-paint-preparation-system/cups-and-collars?gclid=Cj0KEQjwvve_BRDmg9Kt9ufO15EBEiQAKoc6qr65cK5eBbQjZA0GRm1dfcNDePusWikOqh9mj1XEvtYaApxx8P8HAQ


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> The Fuji unit sells for $620 on my Amazon, not sure where you can find it for $517. I looked for months. I just bought the earlex 6300 (similar to the 3 stage Fuji) for $449 on sale from Rockler (or through Amazon).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Earlex-0HV6003PUS-Spray-Sprayer-Pressure/dp/B00JRE163K
> 
> - CharlesA


So how is the Earlex ? I bough myself a 2 stage version for a little less money, it is still somewhere on the brown truck.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just purchased it and haven't unboxed it yet.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> While I can t comment on those two models. After you purchase, I d ditch the siphon cup. buy the 3M pps pressure cup and liners (assuming your gun will have the pressure outlet on the side of the gun).
> 
> So much better and when you re done chuck the cup. Been using it now for years. Can t imagine spraying any other way. I have the small which is use most of the time and the big one for those big cases. Upside down spraying no problem! Good luck.
> 
> ...


You must be joking ! That "siphon cup" costs more than half of the whole system. Did you ditch yours ? tell us where.
Besides they are pressure-feed, not siphon cups.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

What products do you plan to spray?
Mini-Mite 3 is a solid system and the T70 is my favorite gun


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the older Earlex 3 stage 6900 model. I have been very happy with it and it has never let me down. The newer versions are supposed to be even better.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the basic Rockler/hf unit. It is a great way to get into hvlp without to much money. I like mine a lot and yes, it is not without its quirks. I find it does just fine with thin film finishes. When mine dies I will get the earlex 5500. Much better built and a bit more versatile. But if I had the cash I would get the earlex 6003 setup. It looks like an awesome setup for the money. Having seen it and played around with one straight out of the box but not Used it. Also at the +/-$500 range you start getting into production rated hvlp systems


----------

